

ClusterRunner, Box's distributed test execution project - drobertduke
http://www.clusterrunner.com/news/2014/11/06/clusterrunner-0-5-45-released/

======
drobertduke
Hey everyone, one of the authors here. Myself and the rest of the Tools and
Frameworks team at Box are available to answer any questions or respond to
feedback.

------
minhtuev
Awesome!

